# Southern Florida swap meet



## nort850 (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone know of a swap meet in Florida, preferably south of Tampa?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 8, 2009)

Try the Eustis AMCA meet the first weekend of bike week.


----------

